# Bolens G14 engine knocking



## spmcmullen (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi I have a Bolens G14 with the original(I believe) Tecumseh engine this morning while mowing it began a loud knocking/tapping and then small bursts of smoke. I bought it last year and it had a blown head gasket which I replaced. Oil level is full. Any ideas? 
Thanks, Shawn


----------

